# Former college police chief charged with sex assault



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Tuesday, March 14, 2006 *Former college police chief charged with sex assault*
*
By Jason Feifer
TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF
*









* 
GARDNER- * An Assumption College campus police officer has been charged with sexually assaulting a female employee while he was campus police chief at Mount Wachusett Community College.

Robert E. Mackie, 40, of 30 Hyde Park St. in Winchendon, faces one count of indecent assault and battery. He will be arraigned at Gardner District Court on March 29.

Mr. Mackie is still employed at Assumption College in Worcester, and the college is looking into the case, according to spokeswoman Heidi M. Paluk.

"We are trying to sort out the facts," she said.

Mr. Mackie was the campus police chief at Mount Wachusett Community College for 10 years, and resigned late last year.

The assault charge stems from an incident at the community college on June 11, 2005, according to court records.

A female employee had been working the night shift, and Mr. Mackie allegedly approached her numerous times to ask if she wanted to go somewhere air conditioned to cool off. Later, a report says, Mr. Mackie went into the gymnasium to check on a circuit breaker; when he did not come back out, the female employee went in to check on him.

They turned the light out and shut the door together, according to the report. Then the female tried walking away, but Mr. Mackie allegedly grabbed her and pulled her to him.

The incident was first reported to the state police Athol barracks on June 27, 2005, and was referred to the state police detective unit.

Last week, Worcester District Attorney John J. Conte's office held a closed hearing to consider whether to proceed with charges. Afterward, his office would not comment. The report filed with the Gardner District Court says probable cause for the charge was found during the hearing.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Sounds like my old place I worked at, except it wasn't an officer that committed the offense.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Jaysus H. Christo
What you & your partner did in "The City Of Champions" stays in "The City Of Champions".  Don't you know that? Or did it happen in the Blue Hills region?? :beat:



j809 said:


> Sounds like my old place I worked at, except it wasn't an officer that committed the offense.


----------



## Warren resident (Mar 13, 2006)

I seem to remember a cop doing that to a girl, actually worse than just holding her close, and Conte's office did nothing. Why was this Gardner guy any different and why was he arrested? It must have been worse than just holding her close....


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Warren resident, you need to go away.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Mikey682 said:


> Warren resident, you need to go away.


If he's only sixteen maybe he can send us pictures of his mommy.:fun:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Warren resident said:


> I seem to remember a cop doing that to a girl, actually worse than just holding her close, and Conte's office did nothing. Why was this Gardner guy any different and why was he arrested? It must have been worse than just holding her close....


Again, there's a reason you're in Vermont! Don't make me spill it.


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

Warren resident said:


> I seem to remember a cop doing that to a girl, actually worse than just holding her close, and Conte's office did nothing. Why was this Gardner guy any different and why was he arrested? It must have been worse than just holding her close....


First of all, he was not arrested. None of us know all the facts here except the two involved. It's funny the way things spin.... Also, Warren resident, you need to knock of your crap. If you are a cop, you are unprofessional and ignorant. You obviously have an ax to grind and it has NOTHING to do with this thread. That being said, Bob Mackie has been nothing but a decent guy everytime I have ever dealt with him.


----------



## Warren resident (Mar 13, 2006)

irish937 said:


> First of all, he was not arrested. None of us know all the facts here except the two involved. It's funny the way things spin.... Also, Warren resident, you need to knock of your crap. If you are a cop, you are unprofessional and ignorant. You obviously have an ax to grind and it has NOTHING to do with this thread. That being said, Bob Mackie has been nothing but a decent guy everytime I have ever dealt with him.


Irish I must apoligize. You are right there was no arrest. My point that I was trying to make is that Mackie is probably getting screwed over by somone who has it out for him. Worst stuff happens and nothing is done. I too belive he is a good guy.


----------

